# Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th March]



## Caroo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Kind of a long-shot here. As I know that a lot of furs don't open mix their professional jobs with their Fandoms. But is anyone here a game developer and attending GDC this year?

I'm coming from across overseas to the US for this event so it's fairly significant for me and I'd love to meet up with a few fellow game developers who also happen to be furs in some capacity. 

If your a game developer or you know a game dev who might be attending this conference and expo let me know! [You can send me a note or post on this forum.] Love to meet up with ya over lunch or something while at GDC! 

Cheers!


----------



## MisguidedWolf (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th Ma*

I didn't know we had any professional game developers here. Nice. I'm working on that |3


----------



## Chesh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th Ma*

I'm not sure if my hubs is being sent this year or not. Depends on what he is assigned around the time GDC  falls. If he does, I'll ask if he is interested. Nice to see another fur in the industry.


----------



## Caroo (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th Ma*

 Thanks! Let me know.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th Ma*

Ugh, I would have been if my IGDA membership didn't lapse. :C


----------



## Chesh (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th Ma*

Just spoke with the hubs, he doesn't think his company will be sending him, nor do we have the fund for it this yr. Though he is curious to know where you are coming from and who you work for. We are in Utah and he works for Disney Interactive.


----------



## Caroo (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Any Furs attending GDC? [Game Developers Conference - San Francisco 28th - 4th Ma*

I work as an Indie and going there to look at business opportunities and see what there is to see.


----------

